# Apis cerana



## Trepanier (Aug 29, 2010)

hi everyone 
does anyone know where i can find Apis cerana or Apis cerana japonica in the US ?? im thinking its not going to happen lol


----------



## Drew Martin (Jun 9, 2010)

Those Bees are from the East. Those Bees you are talking about are the natural host of Varroa. The problems we have today. We sure don't need anymore here......


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Just learned today at WAS that they are also migratory bees that tend to leave after 6 months or so.

Pugs


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Trepanier said:


> hi everyone
> does anyone know where i can find Apis cerana or Apis cerana japonica in the US ?? im thinking its not going to happen lol


If you mean for sale, I doubt that you will find them. If you mean naturally in the environment, not in the western hemisphere as far as I know.

Are you hoping to acquire some? Why?


----------

